# Gardiners1 - My Journey Ends.



## Gardiners1 (5 Oct 2007)

Hey all,

So after completing my online application and waiting for pertinent documents to come back such as my transcript, I went in to the Orangeville Recruiting Centre yesterday.  I am in Orangeville for a two month period during the provincial election working on the IT systems so I decided to go there instead of waiting until after the election period is over.

I submitted my documents and was told by the recruiter that only the engineers were hiring in the Toronto area so I was a bit disappointed.  However, I then talked on the phone to a gentleman that was handling my file since it was an online application and he told me that there were Infantry, Artillery and Armour reserve units in Toronto that needed people.  So I am booked for my CFAT on Oct 25 in Mississauga and assuming all goes well from here on in it looks like I will be either with the 48th Highlanders or the 7th Artillery.

I was walking on a cloud coming out of there because I am one step closer to my goal.  I am 37 and in decent shape but I have lots of work to do yet.  I'm just really excited to be part of such a proud organization and tradition.  Thanks for your time.

Scott


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Oct 2007)

Way to go and good luck!


----------



## Gardiners1 (5 Oct 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Way to go and good luck!



Thank you!


----------



## Lumadue (5 Oct 2007)

WHOA, you go, show that test who's boss. one tip *take the test seriously*


----------



## Gardiners1 (5 Oct 2007)

No doubt about it.  I am taking it very seriously.  Lots of rest the night before and I will assume nothing.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## emmiee (5 Oct 2007)

Way to go !!!!!   You will do fine

em


----------



## Gardiners1 (5 Oct 2007)

Thank you.  I haven't been this excited since my son was born almost 3 years ago.  I can't wait to be able to use the salute icon legitimately.  ;D


----------



## Gardiners1 (25 Oct 2007)

I had my CFAT today at CFRC Mississauga and it went pretty well.  Some of the spatial acuity was tough but otherwise it wasn't too bad.  There was myself and one other guy at the test and they had time to fit one of us in for a medical today as well.  We were going to rock, paper, scissors for it but they decided to take him because he is applying for reg force while I am reserves which is cool, I can understand that.  So I now go back next Thursday for my medical and my interview.

Originally I was told the 48th Highlanders were hiring so that is the unity which I applied for but now it appears that there are more applicants for reserve infantry than there is space so I have been moved to my second choice which is Artillery with the 7th Toronto Regiment.  That's cool, I was hoping for infantry but I'll take whatever spot they can give me.

I am excited about next week.  The process is moving along well and I am quite pleased.

Scott


----------



## Gardiners1 (29 Oct 2007)

Well, it appears things have changed.  The booking of my medical and interview for this Thursday was apparently a mistake.  The CFRC called and I have to do the PT first.  So that has been booked for November 14th, then after that I do my medical and interview at a later time.  A bit of a slow down of the process but no big deal.  Now I just have to get my butt in better shape and deal with the beginnings of shin splints.  Sigh.

Thanks for reading.

Scott


----------



## Marshall (31 Oct 2007)

Good luck!  ;D


----------



## Gardiners1 (31 Oct 2007)

Thanks man!


----------



## Gardiners1 (15 Nov 2007)

I had my physical fitness test yesterday.  It all went very well.  I cranked out 25 pushups, 30 situps, reached level 7 on the step test and I can't remember what I did on the grip test but it was a pass.  Not bad for my 37 year old body considering when I started running and so on a couple months ago I was at a much lower level.  So now I move on to my medical on Nov 22, then an interview on Nov 29.  I can see my goal getting closer all the time.

As always, thanks for reading.

Scott


----------



## JBoyd (15 Nov 2007)

Great Job! 

Good luck on your Interview.


----------



## Gardiners1 (15 Nov 2007)

Thanks alot JBoyd.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Gardiners1 (29 Nov 2007)

It is with a heavy heart that I write this post to you today.  I went for my medical today and sadly, I have been declared unfit for military service due to a previous medical condition (kidney stones) which would adversely affect my service in the military.

I am sad and feeling very lost right now.  To have a dream ended this abruptly for something beyond my control is devastating.  If I had been out of shape or failed the aptitude test or something that was under my control is one thing but having it taken out of my hands by something I cannot fix is very frustrating.  I totally understand the army's position on this because they wouldn't want a soldier out in the field, or in battle, have a kidney stone attack and take a medic away from someone that really needed him/her.  I have worked so hard for this, and it hurts me so much to have it taken away.  I just don't know what else to say.

Thanks to army.ca for all the resources that I used in order to prepare for this process and I am just sorry that I will not be able to call you all my comrades and that I will not be able to serve my country as I have dreamed of doing.

Scott.

Permanent civilian.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (29 Nov 2007)

Ah man; sorry to hear that Scott. At least you gave it your best shot an you'll have no "what ifs" to answer later in life. Bravo!


----------



## Gardiners1 (29 Nov 2007)

Thank you MG.  I appreciate the support.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Nov 2007)

That's too bad, Scott.  Have you considered other employment in support of the military, such as PSP or CFPSA?  It's always a thought and you are still supporting the CF.


----------



## Gardiners1 (29 Nov 2007)

Actually that is what I had thought of trying next.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## JBoyd (29 Nov 2007)

I am sorry to hear that Scott, but as others have said, at least you went at it and gave it your all. 

On the subject of Kidney stones, would family history of such things cause a problem or delay in someones application process?


----------



## DannyD (29 Nov 2007)

Yeah, sorry to hear it didn't work out...

Today, I got a small taste of what you possibly feel like. I went and did my CFAT, passed with no problem, and was ready to book my medical. The clerk said:
-Fine, let's do it December 5th.
-(To myself) A week from now ? Great !! 
-Oh, wait a sec... 
-(To myself again) Oh oh, doesn't sound good...
-Nah, sorry buddy, but the two trades you applied for (which, btw, were advertised as being in demand just 4 weeks ago) have just been closed. They are filled. Please choose something else, or else you can't do your medical...

So, I go see a recruter in the other room to choose another trade. However, because I now know that my vision is V4 (I can't even see the first big letter E on the eye chart), I find out that there is nothing else in demand for which I would be qualified (an Arts degree sucks). Sooo, my file is gone gathering dust on some desk until something appropriate opens up again, in maybe several months, a year, nobody knows.

I know I've not been completely disqualified as you have been, but I still share your disappointment for not being able to pursue the career you want so badly. I still have shot however, albeit a long one. I'm going to start working on it tomorrow.


----------



## deedster (30 Nov 2007)

Scott:  PM inbound re CFPSA per PMedMoe's advice!


----------



## kincanucks (30 Nov 2007)

Now that this journey has come to an end perhaps this thread can be closed off.  Gardiners1 good luck. Out.


----------

